# Liquid Image Goggles.. ????



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

anyone ever try these out?

Liquid Image | Snow Sports

I like the idea! i could see adding a pair or 2, to the video camera arsenal.. mostly the ease of just looking at your friend hands free to chase cam or something like that.. you can do the same of course with the other options out there, but i do like this idea of built in goggles. it has a LED light in goggles showing you are recording and a screen for knowing modes and how many clips etc... already its better than a contour roam.. you can switch modes in the field..


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not bad, the lens angle is not as wide as a go pro or drift. Then again, considering where it's mounted, you should get the footage you want almost every time. I am also digging these goggles for sure.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

whats good about not having such a wide angle is trying to catch a buddy coming down when he's a bit further away (20ft or more) it doesn't look as lame as the 170 degree lenses the others are using..

for the cost, adding it to the cam quiver would be cool..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the wide angles, but I am generally not trying to catch my buds on film. Your point makes sense. I am interested for sure. If the system is solid, these are not unreasonably priced either.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

They look good to me and the price point on the 720/30 goggles is the same as a contour roam. Only trouble is I'd want the roam for kayaking and these would be snowboarding only for me...

Certainly like them better than having a camera hanging off my head. Who will invent a helmet with the camera built in??? Anyone??? Okay I'll do it... :cheeky4:

edit: yeah so for people that don't like the look of these goggles, what's better?

This???









Or this??? I'm not big on the teletubby look, sorry for you go pro users but I laugh at you when I'm boarding. The contour looks better but I'd still rather not have any camera hanging off me...


----------

